

Orman: a lightweight SQLite & MySQL ORM for Android (2011) - ccole
http://alpblog.heroku.com/introducing-orman-framework/

======
hni
A well maintained alternative, also open source: <http://greendao-orm.com/>.
Disclaimer: I am affiliated with the company that initiated this project.

------
yellowbkpk
We used ormlite on Android for at least one project. It worked extremely well
and the developer was very receptive/reactive to bug reports.

